# dumb as a rock or evil mastermind!?



## Crowley is loved (Aug 27, 2014)

so sometimes i can't figure out if Crowley is the smartest thing iv ever meet or if she's so dumb id worry she'd forget how to feed herself if i didn't put her bowles in the same spot everyday. 


example*****
ok- so the other night i was trying desperately to sleep, and Crowley normally doesn't bug me with her playing but she does this thing where she scratches at the inside of her wooden hide- normally only for a few mins than she stops no problem. well that night she kept doing it on and off for about 3 hours. after i decided i couldn't take it any longer i removed her hide and gave her a pvc pipe and a cuddle tunnel so she still had places to sleep but couldn't made too much noise. 

she seemed fine, ran in her wheel, eat food, played in her pipe, spent some time in her cuddle tunnel...... well it's now 9:30 am time for her light lamp to turn on and her to go to bed. she always sleeps in her wood hide,always.

so she goes to where her hiddiehut always is but in its place is her cuddle tunnel- the one she has absolutely no problems sleeping in when she is out in her pen and supposed to be playing not sleeping,but since her hut isn't there she just keeps turning over her tunnel and digging under it and throwing a fit cuz it's bedtime and she cant find her hut. 

haaaaaaa so after an hour of this i take her tunnel and give her back her hut. she happily walks right in, lays down and.... starts scratching again :/ 


so yeah, i can't decide if she was playing stupid knowing i'd give it back if she just acted cute enough and pretended she couldn't figure it out- making her an evil mastermind 
or if she truly could not figure out something as simple as sleeping somewhere else ? especially given how much time she spends asleep in the tunnel and how often i change her cage around. 

and lets not forget the simple - i won't eat any food other than kibble but i'll eat random things that could possibly make me sick off the floor.

anyway, yeah I love Crowley to bits and pieces but sometimes i really gotta wonder about her and what goes on in her head. 

also any idea why she would scratch like that? iv checked her nails- clipped fine,i'v checked her feet-no sores or broken feet, she's got her dig box and blankets so it's not a need to dig, i don't think it's bad dreams cuz she does it when she's awake and as far as i can tell she's done it the whole time i'v had her, so any ideas would be helpful. 

weight in. is your hedgie an evil mastermind in disguise?


----------

